# Hello



## Paula

Hello all

My name is Paula I live in Hertfordshire and was been bitten by the mouse bug last year.
I have 8 mice in total , Asbo, Zeus, Latte, Dot, Mrs Jingles, Smudge, Cookie & Chin Chin. 2 boys and 6 girls who I love dearly!!

Ive have purchased 5 of my brood from Dom & Fae who have always been very welcoming and helpfull.

Anyway I just wanted to say Hi to you all and I hope to chat to you soon!

Best wishes

Paula


----------



## Peteyandthegang

:welcome1


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

:welcome1


----------



## Angelmouse

Hello and welcome


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Paula,

Welcome, Glad you managed to get here  Hope all the mice are doing good.


----------



## Ruthy

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dangermouse

hiya


----------



## Paula

Thank you all for the nice welcome! :thumbuo


----------



## XxFaexX

Heya...good to see you here,Welcome


----------



## Paula

Hiya Fae

I hope you and Dom and the kids are well!
Congratulations on your news I hope the morning sickness is getting better!

Thank you for the welcome, the forum is so good and interesting so pleased I joined

Speak to you soon

Paula x


----------



## goldenboyroe

:welcome1 
do you have piccies ur meeces??


----------



## Maze

Welcome! Love the names


----------



## Paula

:thanks 
I will sort some pics out for you over the weekend


----------



## sasandcol

Love the names for your mousies!  And Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya, welcome to the forum


----------

